# DISH Network Local Channels List



## James Long

The following local television stations are uplinked on DISH Network.

[See Link]

Due to the size of the list and difficulties keeping it updated in this thread, please use the daily updated listing on my website:
http://uplink.jameslong.name/locallist.html

The list there includes all the satellite uplinked local channels that were listed in this post, plus all the "OTA guide" channels for each market. A more complete way of approaching the issue. Note that the markets are based on the way DISH flags a channel as being in a market in their uplink data. Most updates are based on uplink data, not personal observation. Corrections concerning what network is on each channel are appreciated.


----------



## dlt

The channels with a X, why are these channels missing from the market they reside in? I will be moving to the Salisbury Maryland market soon, but I see most of there locals are off.


----------



## James Long

dlt said:


> The channels with a X, why are these channels missing from the market they reside in? I will be moving to the Salisbury Maryland market soon, but I see most of there locals are off.


Stations can withhold permission to be carried. If/when those stations come to an agreement with DISH on carriage terms they will be carried.

Hopefully you'll be living near the transmitters and be able to pick up the stations over the air.


----------



## Larry Kenney

Thanks for the list. I just spent a good hour looking it over checking out the local areas as well as places where I used to live.

Most cities have 4 or 5 HD channels, but some cities are lucky with 8 or 9 HD channels, while some cities have no HD at all. I wonder why the number varies so much?

Larry
SF


----------



## BigRedFan

Wow !... This was alot of work, James.... Thanks !

Should it not be a sticky thread that could be updated regularly ?... It's definitely very useful information for us here....


----------



## runner861

It is too bad that in a major market like San Francisco Dish carries only five HD channels, none of them public television stations. Currently San Francisco is the number six DMA. Direct offers several more stations in that market in HD.

Drive south to Monterey-Salinas, a short market and the number 124 DMA, and you have Dish carrying four HD stations, only one fewer than in San Francisco--three locals and one distant. Direct doesn't even carry any HD stations in Monterey-Salinas.

Or drive northeast to Sacramento, market number 20. Dish carries one public broadcasting station there in HD, for a total of six HD stations.

This tells me that Dish doesn't have a real interest in the San Francisco DMA, for whatever reason. Direct or cable seems the way to go in that market in order to get many more local HD stations.

Down in Monterey-Salinas, Dish or cable are the choices for HD local stations. I don't see how Direct can compete at all in that small market. Sobongo makes a nice complement to Dish service in Monterey-Salinas, since most people in that market prefer ABC from Los Angeles or San Francisco over Santa Barbara.

Thank you for the chart, James. It is very interesting reading.


----------



## psdstu

Great Job James!!!

I didn't realize how many of the smaller DISH markets are absent any HD channels...... and I'm not sure if/when DISH ever intends to provide them to those small markets.........

Not sure why DISH choses not to offer HD to those markets.......none have any local HD....... so what would be the big deal about providing the national feed of the big 4 for those markets?

Rather then worrying about 3D tv, or someother HD movie channel I would hope that DISH would take a big step and provide HD to all these small, rural markets as soon as possible.


----------



## James Long

psdstu said:


> Not sure why DISH choses not to offer HD to those markets.......none have any local HD....... so what would be the big deal about providing the national feed of the big 4 for those markets?


The local affiliate would have to agree to such a feed. As the local station wants you to watch their station (and commercials) allowing you to watch a competing national feed is unlikely - especially if the national feed was a better quality feed.

DISH is short on bandwidth to carry all markets in HD. There will be a new satellite at 77 next year to take over the locals there and cover more markets - which will help Eastern Arc customers but they simply don't have room for every local channel in HD.


----------



## runner861

psdstu said:


> Great Job James!!!
> 
> I didn't realize how many of the smaller DISH markets are absent any HD channels...... and I'm not sure if/when DISH ever intends to provide them to those small markets.........
> 
> Not sure why DISH choses not to offer HD to those markets.......none have any local HD....... so what would be the big deal about providing the national feed of the big 4 for those markets?
> 
> Rather then worrying about 3D tv, or someother HD movie channel I would hope that DISH would take a big step and provide HD to all these small, rural markets as soon as possible.


The customers in those markets which Dish is not carrying in HD have a few options. They can mount an antenna and go OTA, which may be viable in some cases, not in others. The other thing that those subscribers can do is call Sobongo and request HD distants. Some of those subscribers may qualify immediately, and those who do not qualify immediately can request waivers and hope for the best.


----------



## redsalmon

James, you're missing the HD channels from the Anchorage market. NBC, CBS and PBS are all in HD.


----------



## James Long

redsalmon said:


> James, you're missing the HD channels from the Anchorage market. NBC, CBS and PBS are all in HD.


The list is driven by the way DISH has the channels in the uplink. I figured out how to get the Fairbanks and Juneau unmapped locals to appear this morning. I'll have to take a look at Anchorage.

List updated above for uplink activity ... (see here for all the changes)
Utica and Binghamton, NY markets are now available on both arcs.
18 more PBS/CW/Univision HD locals uplinked (not available).

Edit: Additional Anchorage, AK and Honolulu, HI locals missed added to the list.


----------



## Jim5506

ERROR in El Paso listing - 13-00 KCOS should be El Paso PBS , not Phoenix AZ.


----------



## James Long

Jim5506 said:


> ERROR in El Paso listing - 13-00 KCOS should be El Paso PBS , not Phoenix AZ.


Interesting. The FCC has two KCOS stations listed (here) ... the other one is a LP station in Phoenix.
(Normally stations don't use the same call letters but apparently it is possible.)


----------



## tkrandall

Great info! 

For the markets with HD locals at 77W - are those "conus" beams and not spot beams on E8? Will Quetzsat 1 provide improved capacity via spotbeams at 77w? 

What is that, about year away?


----------



## James Long

tkrandall said:


> For the markets with HD locals at 77W - are those "conus" beams and not spot beams on E8? Will Quetzsat 1 provide improved capacity via spotbeams at 77w?
> 
> What is that, about year away?


Yes, yes and yes.

Possibly an June 4th launch?

SES and the 2009 press release say 3Q 2011. ILS will launch it.


----------



## bluegras

why doesn't Dish Network carry PBS Stations WTTW and WYCC in HD out of Chicago?

Thanks

bluegras


----------



## ClassicRockFM

bluegras said:


> why doesn't Dish Network carry PBS Stations WTTW and WYCC in HD out of Chicago?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> bluegras


I was wondering the same thing here. In Lansing, Michigan our local PBS is clearly broadcasting in HD - and while all the other local channels are in HD, both the PBS and the My Network affiliates are only carried in SD on Dish.


----------



## James Long

It is a combination of limited satellite space and lack of requirement. Each year more markets must be fully carried in HD (or fully in SD with no HD carried) so the situation will get better.


----------



## shadough

dlt said:


> The channels with a X, why are these channels missing from the market they reside in? I will be moving to the Salisbury Maryland market soon, but I see most of there locals are off.


You might be better off w/ Directv. They do have all the locals from Salisbury and in HD. NBC is the missing affiliate, why Dish network imports WHAG from Hagerstown (on the other side of the state) is a true mystery. Locals arnt going to care about weather/news from the mountains. Directv imports the NBC out of Philadelphia. Why Baltimore or DC isnt used, is another mystery.


----------



## BattleZone

runner861 said:


> It is too bad that in a major market like San Francisco Dish carries only five HD channels, none of them public television stations.


One of the main reasons for this is because PBS wants the sat companies to carry ALL FOUR of the regional PBS stations in HD, or they won't give permission to carry any of them. PBS won't let them just carry KQED, which is by far the largest PBS station in the area, because that would reduce fund-raising funds to the other PBS stations. But it is both expensive and wasteful to carry 4 PBS stations, so Dish has elected not to carry any.

It's much easier to pick up a region with only 1 PBS station.


----------



## James Long

From this afternoon's Uplink Report ...
7666 WALBD ALBANY, GA (ABC) (17) (110° 25s3 (South Georgia) SD Albany, GA market *TEST* Hidden)
replaces 7666 WTXL TALLAHASSEE, FL (ABC) SV* as the channel being tested for ABC.

This is a subchannel ABC ... and according to the WALB website the subchannel is becoming "THIS"? Perhaps an ABC/THIS affiliate subchannel or a third subchannel coming?


----------



## runner861

From a quick count, there are 26 markets with one or more HD stations uplinked and not available. I might be wrong on the count. We will see how many of those, if any, are turned on by tomorrow.

I also note that Lake Charles, LA, has no SD stations offered, only HD. Why is that?


----------



## James Long

runner861 said:


> From a quick count, there are 26 markets with one or more HD stations uplinked and not available. I might be wrong on the count. We will see how many of those, if any, are turned on by tomorrow.


Some of them may be disputes where DISH had permission to carry the SD feed but could not obtain permission to carry the HD. The important threshold for DISH is that they offer HD carriage to all stations in 30% of markets ... not that stations accept carriage.



> I also note that Lake Charles, LA, has no SD stations offered, only HD. Why is that?


A small market with no non-SD channels to carry. It appears they only have three stations, one apparently in dispute.


----------



## bnewt

When does Dish plan to add other HD locals? In my area, the local CW & WMYO + PBS is available via OTA in HD, but not on Dish.


----------



## James Long

runner861 said:


> We will see how many of those, if any, are turned on by tomorrow.


How about 16 of them?

*Channels Now Available*
8169 WBPH (60 Local) 119° 4sB17 (New York) SD Philadelphia, PA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
8169 WBPH (60 Local) 61.5° 13s4 (Washington DC) SD MPEG4 Philadelphia, PA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5256 WUFT (5 HD Local) GAINESVILLE, FL (PBS) 129° 13s53 (SC Florida) HD Gainesville, FL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
8259 NVUE (33 Local) (KVUE) AUSTIN, TX 119° 4sB11 (San Antonio) SD Austin, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5274 KQET (25 HD Local) WATSONVILLE, CA (PBS) 129° 13s32 (WC California) HD Monterey, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5278 KSMS (67 HD Local) MONTEREY, CA (UNIVISION) 129° 13s32 (WC California) HD Monterey, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5154 WKPD (29 HD Local) PADUCAH, KY (PBS) 77° TP 12 HD Paducah, KY/Harrisburg, IL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5265 KPXJ (21 HD Local) MINDEN, LA (CW) 119° 1sA13 (Shreveport) HD Shreveport, LA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5276 KUFM (11 HD Local) MISSOULA, MT (PBS) 129° 6s11 (NW Idaho) HD Missoula, MT market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5256 KAID (4 HD Local) BOISE, ID (PBS) 129° 4s11 (NW Idaho) HD Boise, ID market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5156 WRLK (35 HD Local) COLUMBIA, SC (PBS) 61.5° 5s8 (Charleston) HD Columbia, SC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5266 KDCU (31 HD Local) DERBY, KS 119° 4sB09 (Oklahoma City) HD Wichita, KS market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5266 WPSU (3 HD Local) CLEARFIELD, PA (PBS) 129° 12s26 (SC New York) HD Johnstown/Altoona, PA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5266 KISU (10 HD Local) POCATELLO, ID (PBS) 129° 7s12 (NE Idaho) HD Idaho Falls, ID market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5255 KSIN (27 HD Local) SIOUX CITY, IA (PBS) 129° 16s14 (Central Minnesota) HD Sioux City, IA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5256 KXNE (19 HD Local) NORFOLK, NE (PBS) 129° 16s14 (Central Minnesota) HD Sioux City, IA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5255 WGTE (30 HD Local) TOLEDO, OH (PBS) 129° 16s23 (NW New York) HD Toledo, OH market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*


----------



## RasputinAXP

Everyone else gets HD and I get a SD station out of Bethlehem? *sigh*

Edit: Theoretically that means that if they've added a station to Philly, we may get both PBSes and 57 in HD sooner rather than later, right?


----------



## runner861

James Long said:


> How about 16 of them?
> 
> *Channels Now Available*
> 8169 WBPH (60 Local) 119° 4sB17 (New York) SD Philadelphia, PA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
> 8169 WBPH (60 Local) 61.5° 13s4 (Washington DC) SD MPEG4 Philadelphia, PA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
> 5256 WUFT (5 HD Local) GAINESVILLE, FL (PBS) 129° 13s53 (SC Florida) HD Gainesville, FL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
> 8259 NVUE (33 Local) (KVUE) AUSTIN, TX 119° 4sB11 (San Antonio) SD Austin, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
> 5274 KQET (25 HD Local) WATSONVILLE, CA (PBS) 129° 13s32 (WC California) HD Monterey, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
> 5278 KSMS (67 HD Local) MONTEREY, CA (UNIVISION) 129° 13s32 (WC California) HD Monterey, CA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
> 5154 WKPD (29 HD Local) PADUCAH, KY (PBS) 77° TP 12 HD Paducah, KY/Harrisburg, IL market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
> 5265 KPXJ (21 HD Local) MINDEN, LA (CW) 119° 1sA13 (Shreveport) HD Shreveport, LA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
> 5276 KUFM (11 HD Local) MISSOULA, MT (PBS) 129° 6s11 (NW Idaho) HD Missoula, MT market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
> 5256 KAID (4 HD Local) BOISE, ID (PBS) 129° 4s11 (NW Idaho) HD Boise, ID market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
> 5156 WRLK (35 HD Local) COLUMBIA, SC (PBS) 61.5° 5s8 (Charleston) HD Columbia, SC market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
> 5266 KDCU (31 HD Local) DERBY, KS 119° 4sB09 (Oklahoma City) HD Wichita, KS market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
> 5266 WPSU (3 HD Local) CLEARFIELD, PA (PBS) 129° 12s26 (SC New York) HD Johnstown/Altoona, PA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
> 5266 KISU (10 HD Local) POCATELLO, ID (PBS) 129° 7s12 (NE Idaho) HD Idaho Falls, ID market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
> 5255 KSIN (27 HD Local) SIOUX CITY, IA (PBS) 129° 16s14 (Central Minnesota) HD Sioux City, IA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
> 5256 KXNE (19 HD Local) NORFOLK, NE (PBS) 129° 16s14 (Central Minnesota) HD Sioux City, IA market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
> 5255 WGTE (30 HD Local) TOLEDO, OH (PBS) 129° 16s23 (NW New York) HD Toledo, OH market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*


Good news!


----------



## phrelin

So KQET is available in HD for the Monterey DMA, but the station it is a repeater for, KQED, is not available in HD here in the San Francisco Bay Area DMA. Somehow I knew I'd get screwed by PBS.

Of course it's personal to me! Why would you think otherwise?:sure:


----------



## James Long

phrelin said:


> So KQET is available in HD for the Monterey DMA, but the station it is a repeater for, KQED, is not available in HD here in the San Francisco Bay Area DMA. Somehow I knew I'd get screwed by PBS.


The stations are licensed separately ... is KQET an exact copy (same on screen logos etc) or separately produced? (The websites are separate and the digital signals are different.)

Carrying WQET gives DISH another 100% HD market (KMCE does not have a HD signal as far as I can tell). Carrying WQED doesn't.



> Of course it's personal to me! Why would you think otherwise?:sure:


Yep. They checked your account information and said "that's phrelin's market - don't carry the PBS". I kind of feel the same way about my market's PBS and CW at times ... so close to 100% carriage and yet so far away.

Maybe next year. :nono2:


----------



## runner861

phrelin said:


> So KQET is available in HD for the Monterey DMA, but the station it is a repeater for, KQED, is not available in HD here in the San Francisco Bay Area DMA. Somehow I knew I'd get screwed by PBS.
> 
> Of course it's personal to me! Why would you think otherwise?:sure:


Maybe you should look at purchasing a local channels only package from your cable company or from DirectTV. I think probably either of those would get you KQED in HD. That could be a supplement to your Dish subscription. I think Dish has fallen behind on HD in the San Francisco market.


----------



## RasputinAXP

RasputinAXP said:


> Everyone else gets HD and I get a SD station out of Bethlehem? *sigh*
> 
> Edit: Theoretically that means that if they've added a station to Philly, we may get both PBSes and 57 in HD sooner rather than later, right?


Just checked and I don't have this anyway. Weird.


----------



## Grandude

phrelin said:


> So KQET is available in HD for the Monterey DMA, but the station it is a repeater for, KQED, is not available in HD here in the San Francisco Bay Area DMA. Somehow I knew I'd get screwed by PBS.
> 
> Of course it's personal to me! Why would you think otherwise?:sure:


I thought it was me that they didn't like since I refuse to watch them during pledge weeks.:grin:


----------



## phrelin

James Long said:


> The stations are licensed separately ... is KQET an exact copy (same on screen logos etc) or separately produced? (The websites are separate and the digital signals are different.)


Supposedly after the merger of KQED and KTEH in 2007, KQET switched programming sources from KTEH to KQED and KQED's programming is just "simulcast" on KQET. However, I assume they do whatever the minimum would be required to maintain the appearance of a separate broadcast station to protect the asset value.

Since my mother died in 2005, we haven't spent any time in the Monterey Bay area so I don't know. I'd guess they don't produce any special programming. Maybe someone who lives in the Watsonville area would know.


----------



## runner861

phrelin said:


> Supposedly after the merger of KQED and KTEH in 2007, KQET switched programming sources from KTEH to KQED and KQED's programming is just "simulcast" on KQET. However, I assume they do whatever the minimum would be required to maintain the appearance of a separate broadcast station to protect the asset value.
> 
> Since my mother died in 2005, we haven't spent any time in the Monterey Bay area so I don't know. I'd guess they don't produce any special programming. Maybe someone who lives in the Watsonville area would know.


I have been in Monterey recently and watched their programming. Their schedule does match KQED at all times that I watched. I could toggle between KQET and KQED on the tv I was watching. KQET even had the KQED logo on their program in the lower right corner.

Their website states that they have an office at Cal State Monterey Bay. Their subchannel is listed as a mirror of KTEH. Check out kqet.com.

In Monterey, KQED, KQET, and KTEH are all widely viewed, although only KQET is carried by Dish. KQED and KTEH are carried on cable. Also, in the 1960s and 1970s both KTEH and KQED had translator facilities serving Monterey. The translator stations were located on Mt. Toro.


----------



## James Long

runner861 said:


> I could toggle between KQET and KQED on the tv I was watching. KQET even had the KQED logo on their program in the lower right corner.


The spotbeam KQET is on (129° 13s32) should be large enough to cover KQED's market ... my thought is that DISH could use the same feed to provide that PBS to both markets. As long as there was no difference in the feeds I don't see where any law would prevent DISH from using the same feed twice. Although that would require creative thinking on DISH's part.


----------



## rtd2

James,
First my apologies if this has already been answered but is there a Rule for short markets in regards to HD? DN has my locals for south Miss. and we use NOLA or Mobile,Al (depending on location) to complete the market. Dish obviously carries NOLA Channels in HD but I only get them in SD?... Is this because they are *SV?? I can easily get the 3 Miss stations in HD via OTA but NOLA is a stretch for antenna-(Before DN had any of my locals I tried several different antennas and could never get NOLA on OTA that was reliable) I know Dtv offers complete market in HD using same channels so maybe its coming....

Biloxi/Gulfport, MS
*4-00 WWL NEW ORLEANS, LA (CBS) SV* - 6591 SD 110° 23s12 A
6-00 WDSU NEW ORLEANS, LA (NBC) SV* - 6592 SD 110° 23s12 A*
13-00 WLOX BILOXI, MS (ABC) - 6590 SD 119° 2sA14 A
16-00 WMAH BILOXI, MS (PBS) - 6594 SD 119° 2sA14 A
25-00 WXXV GULFPORT, MS (FOX) - 6593 SD 119° 2sA14 A


----------



## James Long

rtd2 said:


> James,
> First my apologies if this has already been answered but is there a Rule for short markets in regards to HD? DN has my locals for south Miss. and we use NOLA or Mobile,Al (depending on location) to complete the market. Dish obviously carries NOLA Channels in HD but I only get them in SD?... Is this because they are *SV??


DISH is using those channels to fill in for two networks that are not available via affiliates in your market. Since your in market affiliates are not carried in HD, DISH doesn't import HD channels.

I don't see any law preventing DISH from carrying those out of market channels in HD but there isn't one requiring it either. It is a simple business decision. If they would have chosen the HD feeds we'd be reading posts questioning why out of market stations were in HD and in market stations were not.


----------



## scooper

And since they are offering them in SD - more subscribers can see the SVs


----------



## rtd2

James Long said:


> DISH is using those channels to fill in for two networks that are not available via affiliates in your market. Since your in market affiliates are not carried in HD, DISH doesn't import HD channels.
> 
> I don't see any law preventing DISH from carrying those out of market channels in HD but there isn't one requiring it either. It is a simple business decision. *If they would have chosen the HD feeds we'd be reading posts questioning why out of market stations were in HD and in market stations were not*.


Very True...I was just hoping i could get the Local channels avail in HD like any other channel in my pkg. thanks to you and scooper for the info.


----------



## James Long

rtd2 said:


> Very True...I was just hoping i could get the Local channels avail in HD like any other channel in my pkg. thanks to you and scooper for the info.


Eventually DISH will have all markets in HD. (No conversion schedule has been made available, so please don't ask when.)


----------



## bluegras

WTTW,WYCC,WGBO,WSNS and wyin are the only ones we are missing in HD from Chicago.and oh by thw way all the stations in Peoria are carried in HD.What about us Dish Network?


----------



## dough_boy747

Bluefield/Oak Hill, WV
8-00 WVNSD LEWISBURG, WV (FOX) - 5293 HD 77° 21 A
14-00 WLFB BLUEFIELD, WV - 6555 SD 77° 21 A
46-00 WVVA BLUEFIELD, WV (NBC) - 5292 HD 77° 21 A
50-00 WOAY OAK HILL, WV (ABC) - 5290 HD 77° 21 X
53-00 WSWP GRANDVIEW, WV (PBS) - 5294 HD 77° 21 A
59-00 WVNS LEWISBURG, WV (CBS) - 5291 HD 77° 21 A

I was told that channel 50 WOAY tv will be on sometime around the first of june or around the 21 of june, I was wondering if it is so or not.


----------



## James Long

Not yet ... but today is the ides of May, not June.


----------



## rasheed

Hello,

I can't be upset because we have a lot of satellite HD for this market.

A few corrections...

13-00 KCOP LOS ANGELES, CA (MYTV) - 8005 SD 119° 3sB03 A

is also in HD on 6317.

28-00 KCET LOS ANGELES, CA (PBS) - 8006 SD 119° 3sB03 A 6314 HD 129° 6s33 A

is no longer PBS, but an independent non-profit now (this is also incorrect on Dish website, but this is an interesting one because it was the biggest LA PBS when Dish was doing the PBS HD adds). So, it got added.

Interestingly, Dish network is missing KMEX in HD on their website even though they offer it. Not sure why.

Rasheed


----------



## Larry Kenney

James... An update for your local channel list: 
KDTV 14 and KFSF 66 locals in San Francisco are now in HD. Still no KQED HD though.

Larry
SF


----------



## dishrich

Another update - WCIU-26 in Chicago was added in HD a month or two ago...


----------



## James Long

Sorry for the delay in updating (last update was Feb 15th). Everything should be right based on the last uplink activity.


----------



## dough_boy747

Bluefield/Oak Hill, WV
8-00 WVNSD LEWISBURG, WV (FOX) - 5293 HD 77° 21 A
14-00 WLFB BLUEFIELD, WV - 6555 SD 77° 21 A
46-00 WVVA BLUEFIELD, WV (NBC) - 5292 HD 77° 21 A
50-00 WOAY OAK HILL, WV (ABC) - 5290 HD 77° 21 A
53-00 WSWP GRANDVIEW, WV (PBS) - 5294 HD 77° 21 A
59-00 WVNS LEWISBURG, WV (CBS) - 5291 HD 77° 21 A

I want to thank Dish network and WOAY tv for all of us in southern wv for geting all of our locals, it is nice to see them all in one place again, thanks again steve muncy dough_boy747.


----------



## mnassour

A little help for a DishNetwork newb here, I'm just trying to decode the listings. For instance on the below:

5-00 KRGV	WESLACO, TX (ABC) -	7655 SD 110° 29s17 A 5260 HD 129° 4s52 A

This shows: 
KRGV Weslaco, OTA channel 5
Dish SD Channel 7655 on 110, transponder 29, spotbeam 17
Dish HD Channel 5260 on 129, transponder 4, spotbeam 52
both signals available

Am I close?

And if so, where could I find maps of 110 and 129 so I can see how far north those two spotbeams go?

thanks!


----------



## BobaBird

110 s17: http://www.satbeams.com/footprints?...ng=-99.580078125&zoom=6&beam=5832&type=normal

129 s52: http://www.satbeams.com/footprints?...ng=-99.580078125&zoom=6&beam=5893&type=normal


----------



## mnassour

Durnit....! Not what I wanted to see, but exactly what I needed. Thanks!


----------



## Jim5506

One nit to pick - Abilene Texas is spelled with an "ene" not "ine".

Old school teacher in me...


----------



## Sunapee

I have a question about local channel selection. We live about .1 miles over the town line which changes our locals from Boston to Vermont. DirectTV was able to give me Boston locals, partially based on our billing address zip code which is in the next town (in Boston Local market).

I signed up for DISH today and was told that the installer would be able to give me Boston locals as long as he could hit the spot beam (??) for them.

Can anyone confirm that this is true? I fear that I was told that in order to get me to pull the trigger.


----------



## cj9788

Sunapee said:


> I have a question about local channel selection. We live about .1 miles over the town line which changes our locals from Boston to Vermont. DirectTV was able to give me Boston locals, partially based on our billing address zip code which is in the next town (in Boston Local market).
> 
> I signed up for DISH today and was told that the installer would be able to give me Boston locals as long as he could hit the spot beam (??) for them.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that this is true? I fear that I was told that in order to get me to pull the trigger.


Enter your zip code to see what Locals you are eligible for. Dish Network can only provide locals for the DMA that your zip code is assigned to. It does not always make sense but it is what it is.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/local/Default.aspx


----------



## Sunapee

cj9788 said:


> Enter your zip code to see what Locals you are eligible for. Dish Network can only provide locals for the DMA that your zip code is assigned to. It does not always make sense but it is what it is.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/local/Default.aspx


That's what I initially thought. I know that DirectTV was able to make an exception and the Comcast will also, after you fill in the proper forms (waivers) from the local stations involved.

What is most disappointing is that the salesman I was working with told me that it was possible, after I explained to him that not having Boston locals was a show stopper.


----------



## scottchez

What if you are missing local guide data for an over the air channel? 
I also confirmed it is missing form the chart on post #1.
Is there an email address where you can request that they add it?


----------



## James Long

You can ask ... but the expectation that DISH will admit that they provide EPG for OTA channels is low - let alone provide correct EPG.


----------



## bnewt

question for you guys................
I receive the Louisville, Ky locals (HD). I get the main local channels fine, but the sub channels are also listed with Dish channel #'s........how do I receive them........they are in the 1400 range


----------



## James Long

bnewt said:


> question for you guys................
> I receive the Louisville, Ky locals (HD). I get the main local channels fine, but the sub channels are also listed with Dish channel #'s........how do I receive them........they are in the 1400 range


The DISH channels in the 14000 range are not real channels ... they are there to provide EPG listings for the subchannels. If you could tune to one of those 14000 channels you would find nothing there. But the information in the EPG for that channel can be mapped to your locally received -01/-02/-03 etc channels (assuming you have an OTA tuner and can receive the channel OTA).


----------



## bnewt

thanks


----------



## GravelChan

For Sioux Falls, SD on Dish....

36-00 KSFY-2 is The CW Network (Not ABC)

38-00 KWSD is MeTv, one of the few cases where MeTv is locally the 01 subchannel.


----------



## James Long

Thank you ... keeping track of network moves is a challenge.


----------



## kenglish

DISH just enabled a Second-Audio PID (A-PID 53) for KSL-TV, in the Salt Lake City DMA.
This allows KSL to broadcast Spanish translation of "Music and the Spoken Word", as well as pass the Descriptive Video Service from certain NBC programming.


----------



## James Long

kenglish said:


> DISH just enabled a Second-Audio PID (A-PID 53) for KSL-TV, in the Salt Lake City DMA.
> This allows KSL to broadcast Spanish translation of "Music and the Spoken Word", as well as pass the Descriptive Video Service from certain NBC programming.


Cool. I wish I could say every subchannel audio that is available is picked up. It is good to see it done.


----------



## kenglish

James Long said:


> Cool. I wish I could say every subchannel audio that is available is picked up. It is good to see it done.


I mentioned to the Echostar engineer, that there were a couple of other locals passing DVS. He said that the individual station's engineer just needs to call the Locals Engineering Department in Cheyenne, and they will turn them on. Took about one minute to switch ours.
(Hint to other stations... :righton: )


----------



## rtd2

5190 WLOX (13 HD Local) BILOXI, MS (ABC) 61.5° 
5192 WXXV2 (6 HD Local) GULFPORT, MS (NBC) 61.5 
5193 WXXV (25 HD Local) GULFPORT, MS (FOX) 61.5°
5194 WMAH (16 HD Local) BILOXI, MS (PBS) 61.5° 
6591 WLOX2 (14 Local) BILOXI, MS (CBS) 61.5° SD. MPEG4 <----------

James now that I have my locals restored under dish /raycom agreement I'm still wondering why dish didn't uplink my Wlox2 -Cbs in hd last month when we got the other locals in hd. Wlox says they are feeding hd signal to dish direct tv at&t uverse and cable one yet its a virtual sub channel in sd on ota . I know my neighbor is getting Wlox2-Cbs in hd on direct Tv. I'm pleased to be getting locals in hd now but its Weird we are getting everything in hd but Cbs any idea?


----------



## James Long

DISH generally carries what is broadcast. If it isn't HD OTA it isn't HD on DISH.

If DISH is getting a special HD feed from the station perhaps it will be carried in the future. But in general, if it isn't OTA it isn't on DISH.


----------



## rtd2

Thanks for your response , hopefully it will eventually be carried in HD. Stinks wlox was given permission to start a Cbs if they cant provide it in HD to everyone


----------



## lighthouse94

James Long said:


> The following local television stations are uplinked on DISH Network.
> 
> [See Link]
> 
> Due to the size of the list and difficulties keeping it updated in this thread, please use the daily updated listing on my website:
> http://uplink.jameslong.name/locallist.html
> 
> The list there includes all the satellite uplinked local channels that were listed in this post, plus all the "OTA guide" channels for each market. A more complete way of approaching the issue. Note that the markets are based on the way DISH flags a channel as being in a market in their uplink data. Most updates are based on uplink data, not personal observation. Corrections concerning what network is on each channel are appreciated.


My Dish network dish is pointed at 72 and 61.5 very few are pointed at 72 if any, why is that,,Im SE Ohio


----------



## James Long

lighthouse94 said:


> My Dish network dish is pointed at 72 and 61.5 very few are pointed at 72 if any, why is that,,Im SE Ohio


72 does not have local stations. One needs 72 and 61.5 or 72 and 77 to get their local stations.

There are also a few national HD channels and a lot of national SD channels on 61.5.


----------



## jpoulette

James - Thanks for putting that up !

Would you know if BOTH 72 and 61.5 are needed to get local - I have both (long story), but presently don't have a switch.

Thanks!
J


----------



## James Long

jpoulette said:


> James - Thanks for putting that up !
> 
> Would you know if BOTH 72 and 61.5 are needed to get local - I have both (long story), but presently don't have a switch.


There are no local markets on 72 ... 72 is needed for most non-local channels.


----------



## jpoulette

Thanks James - I know, that's why I pointed a dish at 61.5.

The program guide lists all the local channels - but none of them come in. All the other channels come in fine.

Just wondering if anyone has had a similar problem.


----------



## dough_boy747

one of my locals are off the air WOAY tv out of beckley WV, its beenout for about three days if not more. I wonder what is wrong with it?


----------



## KyL416

It's on the top of their website:
http://woay.com/Alerts.aspx?aid=637


----------



## dough_boy747

thanks that did help forsure. :grin:


----------



## BobCulp

KWHS-LD 51 and COZI TV 51.2 is up and running in Colorado Springs When I emailed one of the workers over there about why Dish Network does not carry KWHS, he responded that he tried with no luck. Originally KWHD was a Denver station (LeSea Broadcasting) and has expanded in my area, as many stations do that around the country.
Wonder if there is another way to alert Dish to add this local? I can now see more hours a day of COZI than what is on channel 82.

Kwhs TV 6 & 51
1710 Briargate Blvd
Colorado Springs , CO 80920
Phone: 719-228-0651

Category: *Broadcasting & Media Production*
Sub Category: *Television Stations & Broadcasting Companies*

Kwhs TV 6 & 51 is 1 of 10 *Television Stations & Broadcasting Companies In Colorado Springs, CO*. It is also categorized into *Television Broadcasting & Production* .

It is associated with the following industry(s): *Television Broadcasting Stations* .

It is located in 
*El Paso County*
.


----------



## KyL416

It's a low powered station so Dish doesn't have to carry them and they can't use must carry to get on the lineup like full powered stations.


----------



## nmetro

I am not sure how close you live to Denver, but channel 25 also offers COZI, it is 25.3 (25.1 is Telemundo). It is a full power station with transmitter in Firestone.

DISH rarely carries sub-channels, so your best bet is an antenna.

I do get channel 26 and 28, which are low powered stations, in Denver, 40 miles away from here in Longmont. So, it is possible an antenna will work for you. I do it with an amplified flat antenna. I manage to receive about 45 main and sub-channels here (2, 4, 6, 7, 9, 12, 14, 20, 25, 26, 28, 31, 38, 50, and 59). I also have received 10, 22, 23, 33 and 41), but very low signal on those.



BobCulp said:


> KWHS-LD 51 and COZI TV 51.2 is up and running in Colorado Springs When I emailed one of the workers over there about why Dish Network does not carry KWHS, he responded that he tried with no luck. Originally KWHD was a Denver station (LeSea Broadcasting) and has expanded in my area, as many stations do that around the country.
> Wonder if there is another way to alert Dish to add this local? I can now see more hours a day of COZI than what is on channel 82.
> 
> Kwhs TV 6 & 51
> 1710 Briargate Blvd
> Colorado Springs , CO 80920
> Phone: 719-228-0651
> 
> Category: *Broadcasting & Media Production*
> Sub Category: *Television Stations & Broadcasting Companies*
> 
> Kwhs TV 6 & 51 is 1 of 10 *Television Stations & Broadcasting Companies In Colorado Springs, CO*. It is also categorized into *Television Broadcasting & Production* .
> 
> It is associated with the following industry(s): *Television Broadcasting Stations* .
> 
> It is located in
> *El Paso County*
> .


----------



## ibjimbo

This is not the world's greatest problem, however, I have been wondering for quite some time why WNIN-TV Virtual Channel 9; RF Channel 9, Evansville, IN, maps down as Channel 12 on the Dish Channel Guide. WNIN has always been on channel 9.
It would be kind of nice to see this small glitch corrected.

FYI; I emailed this question to Dish customer support on May 7th and got no response of any kind.


----------



## Michael P

ibjimbo said:


> This is not the world's greatest problem, however, I have been wondering for quite some time why WNIN-TV Virtual Channel 9; RF Channel 9, Evansville, IN, maps down as Channel 12 on the Dish Channel Guide. WNIN has always been on channel 9.
> It would be kind of nice to see this small glitch corrected.
> 
> FYI; I emailed this question to Dish customer support on May 7th and got no response of any kind.


This is odd. Is there another channel showing up on 9 in your locals?

One station in my locals is a virtual ch 68 that shows up as ch 12 (which happens to be their RF channel). All the rest show up on their correct virtual numbers.


----------



## lsokoloff

My local CBS channel is going independent as of January 1, 2017 and I will lose all new CBS programming I think. I plan to call DISH tomorrow to see if they have any plans to add a CBS channel to my local package. Is there a place to look either on this forum or elsewhere to see what my options might be to get a CBS station? I remember years ago I was able to get an east coast and a west coast feed of all the networks until DISH came through with locals for me. Got to look into the on demand internet based programming too I guess. I have absolutely no clue how that all works right now. Lots of learning and research to do I guess.
Len


----------



## James Long

DISH does not offer national distants ... but they do offer their choice of out of market stations to fill in networks.

If no station in your market picks up the CBS affiliation (including sub channels on other stations) DISH will likely add a channel from a nearby market. But if some other station picks up the rights, DISH will have to cut a deal with the new station for carriage.


----------



## KyL416

Do you get the Wilmington, NC locals? The CBS affiliation is moving to WWAY 3.2 (the Current CW affiliate), while The CW is moving to WWAY 3.3.

It was uplinked in test mode back on December 7th, so you should be good to go when it launches. According to the uplink report, it will be carried on channel 9.


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

tkrandall said:


> For the markets with HD locals at 77W - are those "conus" beams and not spot beams on E8? Will Quetzsat 1 provide improved capacity via spotbeams at 77w?
> 
> What is that, about year away?


*EchoStar VIII (EchoStar 8) had suffered an anomily on January 30th, 2011, which locals on 77 had been shifted to some trasnponders on 61.5/72 and changed its modulation from QPSK/8PSK to Turbo QPSK.

A lot of DISH customers were concerned about...*

*DishLATINO channels were out of service on E8 (77). Then moved to 72 and DISH Cinema HD channels were gone on the same transponder.*
*The "61.5 Test Channel / What's on DISH?" got removed and replaced with Evansville, IN locals.*
*At 7:16pm ET, national HD cable channels on 72 (e.g. WGN America, HDNet) were temporary moved on some transponders on 61.5/72. The DVR recording were disrupting the signal while recording their favorite shows.*
*
EchoStar 6 had replaced EchoStar 8 on February 3rd, 2011 to restore its locals and DishLATINO channels, but not enough ConUS beam coverage.
QuetzSat 1 is now active on February 2013 for its high capacity.*


psdstu said:


> I didn't realize how many of the smaller DISH markets are absent any HD channels...... and I'm not sure if/when DISH ever intends to provide them to those small markets.........
> 
> Not sure why DISH choses not to offer HD to those markets.......none have any local HD....... so what would be the big deal about providing the national feed of the big 4 for those markets?
> 
> Rather then worrying about 3D tv, or someother HD movie channel I would hope that DISH would take a big step and provide HD to all these small, rural markets as soon as possible.


In late 2017 and this 2018, HD locals are launched to smaller markets for DISH customers.

Bend, OR (129)
Billings, MT (129)
Casper, WY (77)
Charlottesville, VA (77)
Eureka, CA (119)
Glendive, MT (61.5, still with some Rapid City, SD locals)
Helena, MT (129)
Mankato, MN (61.5/129, still with some Minneapolis/St. Paul locals)
North Platte, NE (110)
Ottumwa, IA/Kirksville, MO (61.5, HD approval were scrapped, still in SD MPEG4)

Rapid City, SD (61.5)
Yuma, AZ/El Centro, CA (110)


----------



## KyL416

GoLongAndChopChop881 said:


> Glendive, MT (61.5, still with some Rapid City, SD locals)


That's because the Glendive DMA only has one full power station of their own, which has CBS on the primary and NBC on a subchannel. Their OTA Fox and ABC is via a translator of Rapid City's affiliate.



GoLongAndChopChop881 said:


> Mankato, MN (61.5/129, still with some Minneapolis/St. Paul locals)


Similar to above, the Mankato DMA only has one full power station with CBS on the primary and Fox on a subchannel. The rest of their OTA channels are translators of Minneapolis's ABC, NBC and CW stations


----------



## Rick Enright

*Bend, OR Local HD Channels now available 8/15/2018!!!

Back to a "full time" DISH Customer again. Thank You!*


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

If XETV (Tijuana, B.C., Mexico) was out on DISH in May 31st, 2017, this means no CW affiliate anymore and no longer served to the US. 

I wish they could add KFMB DT2.


----------



## Michael P

GoLongAndChopChop881 said:


> In late 2017 and this 2018, HD locals are launched to smaller markets for DISH customers.
> 
> Glendive, MT (61.5, still with some Rapid City, SD locals)
> 
> 
> Mankato, MN (61.5/129, still with some Minneapolis/St. Paul locals)
> 
> 
> Ottumwa, IA/Kirksville, MO (61.5, HD approval were scrapped, still in SD MPEG4)
> 
> Rapid City, SD (61.5)


I'm surprised that these Central and Mountain time zone locations can be served off 61.5.


----------



## scooper

Central Time Zone ? - No problem. Mountain Time Zone East of the ROckies should also be no problem. Now - if you're in a no LOS situation on the west side of the Rockies, you should be able to use the Western Arc.

And if you want to be a stickler - even the west coast can see 61.5 - but the elevation angle makes the angle look like it's pointing at the ground. Also makes no LOS an issue.

Check them out at www.dishpointer.com


----------



## scooper

Edit - this morning, I did some checking on dishpointer for my current location (KC KS) and for Denver CO - no problems on either.

Next time do some checking before making a blanket statement.


----------



## jament

GoLongAndChopChop881 said:


> In late 2017 and this 2018, HD locals are launched to smaller markets for DISH customers.
> 
> Bend, OR (129)
> Billings, MT (129)
> Casper, WY (77).




Any idea how to get more information on this launch? The Locals list (which is awesome, btw) shows the Casper, WY HD locals as available but Dish is still just broadcasting them in SD, as far as I can tell.

I'd sure love to watch the World Series in HD.... sigh.

Thanks y'all.


----------



## NYDutch

jament said:


> Any idea how to get more information on this launch? The Locals list (which is awesome, btw) shows the Casper, WY HD locals as available but Dish is still just broadcasting them in SD, as far as I can tell.
> 
> I'd sure love to watch the World Series in HD.... sigh.
> 
> Thanks y'all.


The HD locals for Casper, WY are only on the eastern arc 77 sat. Are you receiving all three eastern arc sats?


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881

NYDutch said:


> The HD locals for Casper, WY are only on the eastern arc 77 sat. Are you receiving all three eastern arc sats?


If you have a Hopper and a DISH 1000.2 EA Hybrid, you'll need a single dish and one LNB to point at 77.


----------



## NYDutch

GoLongAndChopChop881 said:


> If you have a Hopper and a DISH 1000.2 EA Hybrid, you'll need a single dish and one LNB to point at 77.


Yep, I didn't think to mention that. I run a 1000.4 that I switch between an EA triple LNB and a WA triple LNB as needed when we change locations.


----------



## jament

NYDutch said:


> Yep, I didn't think to mention that. I run a 1000.4 that I switch between an EA triple LNB and a WA triple LNB as needed when we change locations.


I didn't even know that was an option. I have a tech coming tomorrow to add the dish and switch, since right now I'm attuned to 110/119/129. Thanks NYDutch and GoLong for taking the time to respond. I'm looking forward to having HD networks!


----------



## NYDutch

The Uplink report for 8/7 shows a channel change for most of the Jacksonville, FL locals on 77, but the Locals List no longer lists those channels for 77 at all. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## James Long

NYDutch said:


> The Uplink report for 8/7 shows a channel change for most of the Jacksonville, FL locals on 77, but the Locals List no longer lists those channels for 77 at all. Anyone know what's going on?


The channels on 77 TP 5 do not have a market attached in the database.


----------



## NYDutch

James Long said:


> The channels on 77 TP 5 do not have a market attached in the database.


Ah! That explains it then... As a mobile RV'er, the CONUS beamed Jacksonville locals on 77 worked well for southern Georgia and northern Florida without having to change my service address as often. Thanks!


----------



## cpalmer2k

James Long said:


> The channels on 77 TP 5 do not have a market attached in the database.


So does that mean they still work or don't work?


----------



## James Long

cpalmer2k said:


> So does that mean they still work or don't work?


They probably work, for subscribers in the appropriate market. They would appear as channels 5140-5149. They would not map down or work with PTAT.


----------



## NYDutch

James Long said:


> They probably work, for subscribers in the appropriate market. They would appear as channels 5140-5149. They would not map down or work with PTAT.


If I recall correctly, 77 has no spot beams so they should still be CONUS beamed it seems...


----------



## James Long

The thing about the "Uplink Report" is that all I can report is what is in the tables. I cannot verify the content or presence of every channel in the table. One should remember that there are entries in the table for channels on 148 ... an orbital location where no DISH satellites (or any others) exist! Without having a subscription to the specific channels and an appropriate LNB and dish I can't say whether the channels are the actual local channels, slates telling customers the channels are no longer available or dead feeds. That being said, I can see the channel guide and the program listings appear to be accurate for the stations that were carried.


----------



## HoTat2

Hey, can any DN sub. in Los Angeles tell me about the HD feed for station KVME-20?

Is it really an HD version of the SD version that carries H&I network programming? Sorta confusing though since Rabbitears or the WiKi list no HD OTA signal for KVME.

Long time DIRECTV sub. here, and I notice they appear to be adding the HD version soon as it's up on a test feed. 

But can't view it right now until it goes live of course.

Thanks. ...

UPDATE: Nevermind, HD feed on DIRECTV is live now and it's the H&I network programming in 720p. ...

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------

